

Show HN: Prototyping Tool Alpha - colmtuite
http://design-tool.herokuapp.com

======
reilly3000
I like it. Could use a little more contextual help and maybe a demo. Maybe
bootstrap an interface that is great and let me then start fiddling with it.
It was slow in my browser at first and I thought it was broken, so maybe some
preloading would help.

------
colmtuite
I'm working on this browser-based interaction prototyping tool. The goal is to
provide a a simple workspace where you can brainstorm and build clickable
prototypes quickly and easily.

I'd love to get some feedback/suggestions.

